# Extremely Negative Review of Alii Kai II



## Kauai Kid (Mar 29, 2012)

After reading the review I doubt anyone would ever exchange into Alii Kai II.

Please remember that there are three management companies operating Alii Kai II.

1.  Grand Pacific Resorts:  best in my opinion--we own 3 weeks

2.  NaPali Kauai:  Soon to go out of business--we own 2 weeks

3.  Sweet Water:  No personal experience--don't own

The review is useless unless the poster states which management company manages the unit they were so unhappy with.

Sterling


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 29, 2012)

Kauai Kid said:


> After reading the review I doubt anyone would ever exchange into Alii Kai II.
> 
> Please remember that there are three management companies operating Alii Kai II.
> 
> ...



Link to the review?


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 29, 2012)

Also reviews like these are from exchangers who do write most of the bad reviews.

This happens at all resorts big and small because let's face it every resort has a few rooms last on the upgrade list.

The question is how many rooms are like that? At Marriott and the like it seems to be managed better than these smaller resorts that sometimes don't fund reserve fees properly and therefore suffer quality issues sometimes.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 29, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Link to the review?



Check TUG resort data bases


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 29, 2012)

The point I was trying to make, apparently unsuccessfully, was in essence there are three different resorts all named Alii Kai II.

The guy is bad mouthing all three by not stating which management company is doing such a poor job.

Sterling


----------



## aliikai2 (Mar 29, 2012)

*This is about the resort Alii Kai2  phew,*

From the title I though it could be about me:ignore:   

Greg


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 29, 2012)

Kauai Kid said:


> The point I was trying to make, apparently unsuccessfully, was in essence there are three different resorts all named Alii Kai II.
> 
> The guy is bad mouthing all three by not stating which management company is doing such a poor job.
> 
> Sterling



There's a good chance he might not know which management company was involved. There's a resort in Branson that has Festive and Summerwind managing two halves of the resort. Just looking at the resort you'd never know.

Personally, I never take just one review. I generally toss out the most glowing review and the worst review just for starters. Then I'll read several more reviews keeping in mind I need to read between the lines. Sometimes a resort gets a trash review over one minor item. For instance, there was a review of French Quarter where the reviewer thought is was a horrible resort because their car was damaged in the parking lot by another driver and FQ management refused to pay for the damages. They gave the resort poor reviews in every aspect, largely because they were ticked about that one incident.

I doubt one bad review will affect the exchangability of the resort. Multiple bad reviews that said essentially the same thing might be a different story.


----------



## eal (Mar 29, 2012)

Perhaps the Hawaii reviews moderator could ask the reviewer to add the information about the management company if it is known?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 29, 2012)

Unit number should give a clue.  Why don't people put unit #'s on their reviews.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Mar 29, 2012)

*Some reviews are helpful and some are just plain off base*

I agree with the previous postings.

This is a general comment about reviews and not isolated to the Ali Kai.  I have read reviews by people who blasted a place because "only one swimming pool" or "no restaurants on site" at a timeshare that has 7 pools and 3 restaurants.  Another reviewer stayed at the hotel part of a complex but filed the review on the TS part of the complex. Other reviewers have blasted a timeshare because it didn't have hotel services like daily maid service and room service.  

In each of these cases the reviewer was somewhere between clueless, malicious and/or really sloppy.  In a few cases I PM'd the reviewer and pointed out that they had "overlooked" some things (aka massacred the facts).  Some people admitted that they screwed up and a few chose to argue their point).  However, the crummy reviews remained.  

Yes, I think that it could be good to post the unit number...


----------



## djdavid79 (Mar 29, 2012)

If I am reading the correct review they said:

"Apparently there are 3 different owners of the various buildings so it's possible that our problems were unique to our unit (we were in 14B)."


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 29, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Unit number should give a clue.  Why don't people put unit #'s on their reviews.



I never felt the need to put a unit number on the review for one thing. Mostly because the likelyhood that anyone reading the review would get that room is very slim. Only if there's a specific reason to avoid the room we were in would I feel a need to mention the unit #.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a difficult time with reviews, both in reading and writing them.  It's hard to be impartial at times.  I think a review of a Hono Koa unit, when the reviewer gets a unit with a great ocean view is going to be a little biased for the resort.  I am staying here now on an exchange, and because we are owners, we were given a unit about 70-80 feet from the water, second floor.  It's a  huge lanai with an amazing view of whales.  The lanai is literally 10' X 10'.  I don't want to go anywhere but the lanai (there is even an outlet out here).  The view, the cleanliness of the place, well, it's just a very nice exchange.  

We talked to some people in the hot tub who are in garden level units as exchangers, and they are pleased enough to be on Maui in a place that is actually very nice and clean.  The beds are comfortable enough, too.

Compare this to a Westin?  Not even close to the luxury of the units.  How do you rave and rave about Hono Koa in unit #202, and then go to the Westin and write a review about it in the same light?  With Westin, it's the luxury, with Hono Koa it's just ordinary.  Where would I rather be during whale season?  Right here at Hono Koa as an owner and an owner-exchanger.


----------

